# Big snow (new pictures page 3)



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Our area is being hit with a huge snow storm.

we have like 12 inches already and its still falling. This is very unusual for December and even just in general. :GAAH:

These are fun pictures 
front yard









from my front door to grandmom's driveway 









Brothers playing while clearing the back deck 

















































Lucky was having a blast
















Lucky and me









here is a video of Lucky playing in the snow





Goats arent to happy

























a video





I made them a path so they came out for a bit









Gigi came over when I called her 









Just me 









Poor Dutch









Dad and Mom after shoveling the deck for the third time


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Big snow*

Wow Stacey :shocked: ....really nice pics.....and you look purty as usual.... :thumb: ...looks like.... everyone is having a blast..... It's alot of work... having to shovel snow.....

The snow is beautiful..... but man ...I am sending you the painting ....Pray... that is gets there safe.... ray: :hug:


----------



## crowe (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Big snow*

I would of loved, just snow. We got about 3 inches of Ice and the power went out yesterday at about 4 pm.
We just got it back on bout an hour ago. We do have a big generator that runs the whole house, thank goodness.

But the wind was terrible and 3" of ice mixed with wind.....Well needless to say , we have trees broken down every where and our 
property looks like a war zone! It will take weeks to clean up.
The temperatures have rose a bit, so it is starting to melt off some.

Anyhow, thank goodness, my goat barn was not hit by anything and my babies are fine.

We have power again, and all is O.K. again..

Paula


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Big snow*

LOL I guess you got your hat and scarf just in time.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Big snow*

oh my they were such a blessing

12+ more inches to report

more pictures coming


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Big snow*

Looks like fun--I wish we had that much snow here!

The picture of Dutch made me crack up...maybe you should change his name to Yeti...LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Big snow*

I don't envy you at all! It's still coming down here and we've gotten just about 6".....so I guess the weatherman was right when he said the storm track was moving up the eastern seaboard. Stay warm and be careful when you are on the roads.....even with the amount here, hubby had an awful time pulling the hill home in 4 wheel drive. 

Glad the boys had fun...your girls are sweet all lined up like ducks on their path, mine haven't left the barn at all today.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Big snow*

ok more pictures 

these were taken 3 hours after the others above

Deck before:









after 3 hours









Cars

















Driveway from street








Driveway from next to the Caliber









This was already cleared off at least once before









Steps?









YES!









I cleared a path :clap: (then parents said we needed to do the whole deck  ) 









Mom called it "mt. Roop" haha its at least 4 feet above the deck and my brother and I knocked it down a half a dozen times


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Big snow*

:shocked: Wow..... you really are getting nailed! Very pretty though isn't it?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Big snow*

Liz I was suppose to work today - boss couldnt get ahold of the owner so she said you have to go in im sorry I cant make the decision to close the shop. I was using 4wheel drive and I was crying and praying and panicking and I didnt even get 3 miles in 15 min. I called my boss and she said to go home.

a 8-10 min round trip took me 35 mins and I was praying the whole way and trying not to panic.

So needless to say I am just happy to be shoveling snow and not in the hospital somewhere :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Big snow*

My goodness....I honestly would not have been brave enough to even attempt to drive in that. Glad that you are safe at home :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Big snow*

oh and if you feel you would like to see more pictures check out the link below.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=1 ... 753886662e


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Big snow*



liz said:


> My goodness....I honestly would not have been brave enough to even attempt to drive in that. Glad that you are safe at home :hug:


there was only like 6-8 inches when I left this morning.

I say ONLY but even that is a lot for us!

they are saying this is the largest snow fall for our area in December in over 200 years! :shocked:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Big snow*

Oh joy... I can't wait for this to hit here. :help: :GAAH: :hair: :mecry: :scratch: :hammer:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Big snow*

We are right there with you-down here in Shenandoah Valley, VA-got 2.5 feet of snow. Needless to say, we are stuck. Our goats are in their stall and doing fine, but our chickens aren't too happy..hopefully we won't have fresh frozen in the morning....OY-too much snow, and it's only December, not even officially winter yet!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Big snow*

its it done snowing there yet? got any pictures to share?

my friend lives in the northern tip of VA and they got hit hard too.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Big snow*

Really fine like sand coming down now...will get some pics in the morning after it is all (hopefully) over.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Big snow*

It finally stopped here...we have over 2 feet, probably a record breaking snowfall for December, and it isn't even winter yet! Tomorrow will be an interesting day of shoveling!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Big snow*

Sorry for being redundant in my previous post. Will take good pics without snow falling tomorrow and try to post. I have been having trouble getting them the right size on here...but will surely try!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Big snow*

you can always email them to me [email protected]


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Big snow*

that is incredible ......probably sounds mad to you (but i've never seen snow) and i find it a marvel  :wave:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Big snow*

never seen snow? ok thats crazy LOL


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Big snow*

If I was to never see snow again I would be happy!!!!!!!! I HATE the stuff. :angry:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Big snow*

i'd love to see it !!!
but have you ever seen a dust storm so thick you can't see 100mters in front of you?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Big snow*



RunAround said:


> If I was to never see snow again I would be happy!!!!!!!! I HATE the stuff. :angry:


I even love to ski but I would give that up to never see snow again!


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Big snow*

I'm not really sure what our official total was, but it's definitely in the 20+ range - you can get an idea of the amount by looking around the chair. The picture is fuzzy, but you can see that our corgi was at a disadvantage today!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Big snow*



Gumtree said:


> i'd love to see it !!!
> but have you ever seen a dust storm so thick you can't see 100mters in front of you?


I don't know meters... but I don't want to be in a dust storm lol

I've been in a blizzard that was so bad once that I couldn't see the head of the horse i was riding.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Big snow*

All I have to say is...rather you than me, lol. I hate hate hate snow and refuse to drive in it anywhere. I get so nervous and afraid. All that snow is pretty in the pictures though


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Big snow*

Woe ....Stacey you are getting hit hard with the snow.... I pray you ....your family stay safe.... ray: :hug: I am glad you made it back to your house safely....must of been really scarey.... not knowing if you will make it or not.....at least after you called your boss and told them hey I can't make it they sent you home....that was a god send...... Be safe.....



> that is incredible ......probably sounds mad to you (but i've never seen snow) and i find it a marvel


Gumtree.... I agree that it is a marvel...snow is beautiful.....but cold... if you stay in it ...for very long..... Were we live.... we don't get it very often.....when we do.... I love it.....it doesn't last long .........but the beauty is unbelievable.... I wish .......you could see and be in it for a little while...... your feet and hands ....feel it first...... we throw snow balls at each other and make snow angels....Oh yeah don't eat the yellow snow...LOL  Sometimes... we sled down a small hill....and run into a treee....ouch... :doh: :help: We have mountains that are close to visit and we go there once in a while and take the dogs ....it's funny to watch dogs for the 1st time in snow....they don't know what to do with it... :wink: :greengrin:



> but have you ever seen a dust storm so thick you can't see 100mters in front of you?


 No I haven't....but it must be miserable...


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Big snow*

That's pretty but....

No. Never.

*Moves to the equator*

:coffee2:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Big snow*

Kidsnpeeps-our house looks the same, we must not be far from you guys :thumbup: and our Jack Russell wasn't happy about the situation. I hope he went to the bathroom sometime yesterday. I'll take pics later and try to post or email. I could do without snow too!


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Big snow*

logansmommy7 - Pics from yesterday were through the window! I will try to take more pics today as the family has finally convinced me to go outside . . . so I'm off to play and tunnel through it with the kids & dogs. Hubby took care of the goats and chickens entirely yesterday. He said the goats had full bellies and were burning through hay. At least that helped them to stay warm.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Big snow*

mom said we got 8 more inches :sigh: :GAAH:


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Big snow*

Now that the snow has stopped, it really is beautiful. I really enjoy the first day or two and then I am ready for it to be gone! I think the goats are ready for it to be gone NOW!


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Big snow*

Wow! Goat tunnel... :shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Big snow*



> mom said we got 8 more inches


 woe... :shocked: that is alot ..... :help: :doh:

kids-n-peeps... That is beautiful...........  :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Big snow*

official record for Atco was 24 inches

Almost got everything trenched out. Poor goats were stuck in their barn but i cleared the overhang and then a trench to the gate. :thumb:

more pictures to come

kids-n-peeps nice pictures :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Big snow*

24 inches woe... :shocked: ... Is it done for now... or are they saying....... you are getting more of the white stuff?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Big snow*

oh we are done!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Big snow*

Digging out Sunday December 20, 2009










Need I say more?









The Goats:









Their pen
















From gate









Im such a good goat mama I cleared out the overhang and made a path (for myself ) from the barn to the gate.









Looking from the barn









From the path (*cough* trench)









Dad shoveling the steps









The Driveway









Mom digging out the van









Part of Grandmom's driveway








because it looked cool 









To the left of Mt. Roop









in front of Mt. Roop









To the right of Mt. Roop









me on top









here is Mt. Roop (aka the deck) before the flag was placed)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Big snow*

oh and here are some pictures from my mom's camera from yesterday

My lovely parents









Lucky and me


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Big snow (new pictures last post)*

*WOW*  :shocked: !!!!! Hollie-Mollie! We only received like 3-4 inches thank goodness! Love the pics, fun to look at! Stay safe!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Big snow (new pictures last post)*

very nice pics......  ..... looks like ....your all having fun .......... :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Big snow (new pictures last post)*

Snow fall like this doenst happen often and especially not in December!

The last snow fall over 10 inches was in 2002 when we got 21 inches and we hadnt had a snow fall like that since 1996 so they come every so often but usually in late January and February and sometimes in March.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Big snow (new pictures last post)*

Yes, I love the snow but glad we are not getting it yet, or as bad as some. I have already heard folks loosing goats this year to the cold.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Good grief!! That is a lot of snow!! LOVE the pictures! We got 5 inches on Tuesday night and from Thursday through today it's melted down to practically nothing...really muddy and wet out now. We aren't suppose to get any snow this week. This is kind of weird for us, we've never not had snow for Christmas so if we don't get any it's going to be kind of sad. :tears:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Mt. Roop!! :ROFL: 

lol...looks like Alaska down there!!!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Nov 8, 2009)

Wholy Moly! And to think my goats complained over 6 inches...wimps!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow kidsnpeeps-our goats haven't made a tunnel except into the chicken coop-so frustrating. They broke the gate yesterday. We are going to have serious work to do if the snow ever goes away. I am really starting to not like snow! BTW-your pics are GREAT!


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

logansmommy7 - we walked the trails ourselves and packed it down some . . . I can't say they've created any of their own, but they actually do come out and walk them when the sun is out! I think they are getting cabin fever. Our pygmy mix is G-R-U-M-P-Y!!!

As to posting pictures, I finally figured out that using Paint was the easiest for me. From a picture on my computer, I right-click my mouse, scroll down and choose "Open With" -- then I scroll down that list and choose "Paint". Once in Paint with that Picture, I go across the Top Menu until I come to "Image." Click "Image" and then click "Stretch/Skew". Once that opens, in the Stretch section, I change the percentages - for example, change *both values* (horizontal and vertical) to 19% instead of 100%. Changing to 19% has worked for the size of my pics, but it could be different for you. Once my pic is reduced, then I click on "Image" and then "Attributes" -- so long as it says the pic is under 400 pixels (by width) it works for me when I post. At that point, SAVE AS, giving pic a new name you'll recognize for when you want to post it on TGS.

** BTW, you can keep reducing the pic size as many times as you need to in the Stretch section -- you don't have to start over from scratch.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

pictures need to be 430 X430 pix or less :thumb:


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

> pictures need to be 430 X430 pix or less


EVEN BETTER


----------

